
China to Ban Live Webcasts; Three Minutes Minimum Delay Required - gscott
http://chinascope.org/archives/20581
======
Havoc
Does the word Live translate poorly or something?

There is no "almost live" when you've got a chat box running.

Half the streams start with "can you hear me" \- are they just gonna wait 3
mins for an answer?

Its just not practical

------
imtringued
Reminds me of how streamers in Germany are getting broadcast licenses even
though some of them only have 3 viewers.

I'm wondering how long it will take until you need one for a skype call.

------
Arbalest
This is surely going to be dead obvious when no one who is "live" responds
immediately, even something as simple as a chuckle to something actually
funny.

------
agustif
Nice, the chinese are getting their citizens used to the delay's that
interplanetary comm's like mars<->earth will imply.

It's the future

------
haecceity
I wonder what their rationale is? Don’t most twitch streamers have a delay? I
thought it was to deter trolls.

~~~
Mo3
Probably to be able to react to "banned" content before its actual broadcast.

